

Longing for a past that never existed - philk
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/?p=3904

======
jganetsk
Most of this reported gain in life expectancy is due to reduced infant
mortality. A better metric is to look at life expectancy of those who live
past the age of 10.

